# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  samsung i5800

## housgsm

مسار خطوط السماعة فهل من مساعدة samsung i5800

----------


## = Mr Oka@GsM =

اخى ركز واختار القسم المناسب
 انت تحتاج قسم الصيانة

----------


## mohamed73

تم النقل الى القسم المناسب

----------


## noaman22000

مشكورييييييييييين

----------

